# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  В 1С 7.7 ТИС отчет который формирует по сотруднику список контрагентов

## Crmen

Я слышал что существует отчет в 1С 7.7 ТИС который формирует по сотруднику список контрагентов. Может есть у кого-нибудь этот отчет или база содержащая этот отчет. Моя почта : Bls-91@inbox.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## vovchicnn

*"... по сотруднику список контрагентов"* это как понять по сотруднику? Контрагенты не относятся к сотрудникам! Может, интересуют сделки сотрудника с контрагентами? Если так, то простой совет: в ТиС во всех документах есть реквизит "Проект" (элемент справочника "Проекты"), так вот, для каждого нужного сотрудника создайте свой проект, указав, например, его ФИО и/или должность. В документах указывайте нужный проект. Почти во всех отчётах есть фильтр по проектам. В итоге получите не только список, но и продажи, и оплату и т.д. и т.п. Если это не то, пишите, УТОЧНИВ свой вопрос.

----------

Crmen (01.08.2012)

----------


## Crmen

Спасибо  за совет

----------

